

Websites that Challenge and Sharpen Your Programming Skills with Puzzles - kuszi
http://www.skilledmonster.com/programming/websites-to-challenge-and-sharpen-your-programming-skills/

======
rtpg
I've been looking things similar to top coder for a while. The time-
constraint-ness to their contests make them feel more effective.

------
kuszi
Do you use any of them?

